# Do you see any improvement?



## enzo2311 (Jul 8, 2015)

Taken in July
View attachment 114532
Taken in june
View attachment 114528
Taken yesterday;







View attachment 114531









In december i weighed 148 lb. in April I weighed 160 lb or so, in the start of my cycle I weighed around 168 lb and now a month into my cycle I weigh around 189 lb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

You fat f**k


----------



## enzo2311 (Jul 8, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> You fat f**k


gee thx


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

40lb in 3 months it's good mate

How's the gear been??


----------



## enzo2311 (Jul 8, 2015)

Good. I've increased weight 2.5 lb-5 lb each workout since the ligaments don't exactly get the same boost as the muscles (from what i read) and I've been eating around 3500-4000 calories a day and working out 6 days a week now


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Good gains mate.

For some one clueless lol

Wich gear was it?

From who?


----------



## enzo2311 (Jul 8, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Good gains mate.
> 
> For some one clueless lol
> 
> ...


test e by shree venkatesh


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Did you go to the gym prior steroid use mate?

(actual question - not slating you)


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

enzo2311 said:


> gee thx


any pics of your mum mate?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

2Nd pics have favourable lighting

Nips are puffy af


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

judging by your photos I can safely say you have most definitely been eating in a calorific surplus.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Have your earliest photo first, while glancing through looked like you were losing progress in the first two.

I cannot honestly see a big difference but if your strength is increasing then at least that is something. Although you do really need to address the obvious bf% as I'm sure you're aware.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

give the guy a break, we were all there (several times) at one point. All the negative comments not really helping right? The guys putting on weight and strength which is the main thing

early to go on the gear but he has started now so best make optimise it.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

JohhnyC said:


> give the guy a break, we were all there (several times) at one point. All the negative comments not really helping right? The guys putting on weight and strength which is the main thing
> 
> early to go on the gear but he has started now so best make optimise it.


man's got guts posting up pics, more than i could do.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

superpube said:


> man's got guts posting up pics, more than i could do.


indeed, seems dedicated, gets slated every time he asks a question, tough jury on this forum lol


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Your on the right track mate, i won't presume to give advice on your cycle.... but maybe you could cut back slightly on the calories. With the extra test floating around in you, you could make some impressive gains even in a small deficit.... all the best pal.


----------



## enzo2311 (Jul 8, 2015)

I figured the higher the surplus the more muscle I gain. I am probably wrong though. What my plan was focus on eating a ton of calories and next cycle i was going to do a cutting cycle. like when i finally decide to cut ill have a lot more muscle to uncover.

Is it possible to bulk to 225 lb. by the time I am done with my cycle which is another 11 weeks? And then drop to 175 lb. for my next cutting cycle?


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

You have just put on 40lbs in 3 months so you know its achievable hitting 225lb in 11 weeks. Pretty certain even with steroids there is a limitation to how much muscle you will gain in 11 weeks though.

When you go on a cut id suggest dropping the surplus only.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

You're going to end up fat at 220, concentrate on gaining quality weight instead of shooting for a number.


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

This is just ridiculous lads this guy shouldn't be on gear I'm sorry but this guy would of been far better off eating in slight surplus naturally and training his ass off for 2-3 years until he knew what training suited him and how to approach food etc , although he may claim to have knowledge of these he clearly isn't implementing it ,

enzo i I am sorry for the harsh comments I hope you brush it off well but you need to train naturally for long time yet IMO this jumping to 220 to cut bak to 175 etc is nonsense slow progression is what your after forget the scales and look in mirror as you haven't put on any quality yet , steroids should be the icing on the cake for you to bring you to the next level , they are not your foundation work , tell me to f**k off of you want just I see a lot of weird treads from you I personelly don't it's right time for you to use steroids


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Info Junkie said:


> This is just ridiculous lads this guy shouldn't be on gear I'm sorry but this guy would of been far better off eating in slight surplus naturally and training his ass off for 2-3 years until he knew what training suited him and how to approach food etc , although he may claim to have knowledge of these he clearly isn't implementing it ,
> 
> enzo i I am sorry for the harsh comments I hope you brush it off well but you need to train naturally for long time yet IMO this jumping to 220 to cut bak to 175 etc is nonsense slow progression is what your after forget the scales and look in mirror as you haven't put on any quality yet , steroids should be the icing on the cake for you to bring you to the next level , they are not your foundation work , tell me to f**k off of you want just I see a lot of weird treads from you I personelly don't it's right time for you to use steroids


What he said...too many people are to quick to jump on the juice without any prior knowledge of training or diet. IMO you should have a solid base to work with before you even consider taking gear.

But youve started now so im not going to slate you for it because whats done is done. Sort your diet out mate and start smashing your training hard because goign by your photos your either not working hard enough or your diets off point.

Good luck


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

enzo2311 said:


> I figured the higher the surplus the more muscle I gain. I am probably wrong though. What my plan was focus on eating a ton of calories and next cycle i was going to do a cutting cycle. like when i finally decide to cut ill have a lot more muscle to uncover.
> 
> Is it possible to bulk to 225 lb. by the time I am done with my cycle which is another 11 weeks? And then drop to 175 lb. for my next cutting cycle?


Higher the surplus, higher the cost, higher the fat % you will gain.

Quality over quantity, shouldn't be about numbers. The higher your weight, in general terms, the more you will be able to lift.

As a certainty you will live to rue a decision where you end up a bloated mess, hit the magic 225, and then spend 18 months trying to cut.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Once you have gotten to 225lbs you will be back on here asking about fat burners and cutting drugs.


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

enzo2311 said:


> test e by shree venkatesh


out of curiosity whats that shree venkatesh like mate. Source has it but when i checked online seems to be the same name as an indian film company so im skeptical


----------



## gibbo10 (May 16, 2013)

dmull86 said:


> out of curiosity whats that shree venkatesh like mate. Source has it but when i checked online seems to be the same name as an indian film company so im skeptical


how would he compare it to other labs? Doesn't look like he lifts never mind have another cycle to compare gear


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

gibbo10 said:


> how would he compare it to other labs? Doesn't look like he lifts never mind have another cycle to compare gear


i wasn't asking him to compare it. I just wanted to know how it was e.g pip or weak or if it was just olive oil he pumped into his leg


----------



## enzo2311 (Jul 8, 2015)

gibbo10 said:


> how would he compare it to other labs? Doesn't look like he lifts never mind have another cycle to compare gear


looks like you lift a lot


----------



## enzo2311 (Jul 8, 2015)

dmull86 said:


> i wasn't asking him to compare it. I just wanted to know how it was e.g pip or weak or if it was just olive oil he pumped into his leg


I don't have much pain after. The only time I had really bad pain was when I injected into the thigh but now I inject into the butt and the pain is very tolerable.

i don't feel the liquid going in as its being pushed in, idk if you can with others but I can't with this.


----------



## Itsjayman02 (Jul 3, 2013)

Info Junkie said:


> This is just ridiculous lads this guy shouldn't be on gear I'm sorry but this guy would of been far better off eating in slight surplus naturally and training his ass off for 2-3 years until he knew what training suited him and how to approach food etc , although he may claim to have knowledge of these he clearly isn't implementing it ,
> 
> enzo i I am sorry for the harsh comments I hope you brush it off well but you need to train naturally for long time yet IMO this jumping to 220 to cut bak to 175 etc is nonsense slow progression is what your after forget the scales and look in mirror as you haven't put on any quality yet , steroids should be the icing on the cake for you to bring you to the next level , they are not your foundation work , tell me to f**k off of you want just I see a lot of weird treads from you I personelly don't it's right time for you to use steroids


wow......just read through this post with people saying good progress and whats the gear like.

your comment above is actually good advice to the op has he has no clue which ive stated previously mate.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Enzo

First read and implement Brawn and Brawn 2 by Stuart McRobert

THEN do the roids after 2-3 years



AncientOldBloke said:


> Enzo
> 
> First read and implement Brawn and Brawn 2 by Stuart McRobert
> 
> THEN do the roids after 2-3 years


----------

